# NFL Pick'em Winner



## PillarofBalance (Jan 3, 2014)

In First Place is AlphaD winning the prize of a "one time diet plan" custom written by Spongy and Helios Nutrition

Second Place is J20 winning the prize of a $200 Dr. consult with LifeXMD and 25% off the first med order

and in Third is DF with a 90 day supply of metagenics pharm grade multivitamin also from LifeXMD

And in dead last winning nothing but shame is of course our own GuerillaKilla. Dork.

Congratulations guys!!!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> And in dead last winning nothing but shame is of course our own GuerillaKilla. Dork.



Bahahaha...GFY loser!

Nice job Alpha, DF, and J20...Congrats, cool prizes!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats fellas!


----------



## grind4it (Jan 4, 2014)

Congradulations gentlemen


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats guys!!! Only did it for a couple weeks good times. Can't wait to do it for the full time


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the prizes brothers. All I can say is I gained 16 pounds and lost 2 inches around my waist on a Spongy recomp.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations everybody!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you guys!  It was fun, and worth it....this prize is gonna tie in with my next run! Oh thank you spongy for the prize!


----------



## Jada (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats fellas


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 5, 2014)

Id like to thank all of you fukktards for not being able to keep my name, or my dick, out of your mouths. 

I hope you all get deep vein thrombosis and develop clubbed feet. 

Idiots.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 5, 2014)

NICE! thanks everyone, thanks to the sponsor and POB, but unfortunately ill have to forfeit my winnings and ill get in touch with either POB or DF so they can give it to the next guy!!


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey I wanna win stuff


----------



## Joliver (Jan 6, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Hey I wanna win stuff



How about some women's tennis pick 'em for blob???


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh hey I totally pick that black chick with the nice body but manly shoulders and face. Raaar


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 16, 2015)

Looking forward to the upcoming year, I'll show ya folks how it's done


----------



## mugzy (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes we will have to get the games loaded before the season starts.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2015)

Um hellls to the yeah, lets get it ooonnnn!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2015)

I will get this started. When does the season start


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2015)

Starts Sept 10th


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 22, 2015)

just for pride like last year?


----------



## Godfather2112 (Jul 23, 2015)

Congrats gys! Glad for you!


----------

